# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Подарю (на условиях самовывоза) книги!!

## Valentin Dolgov

Здравствуйте, участники форума!! Харе Кришна!!

На условиях самовывоза разом всех (из района Филёвский Парк г. Москвы), подарю несколько ниже представленных книг, искренне желающим их изучить:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Здравствуйте, участники форума!! Харе Кришна!!
> 
> На условиях самовывоза разом всех (из района Филёвский Парк г. Москвы), подарю несколько ниже представленных книг, искренне желающим их изучить:


Харе Кришна! 
Возьму "Тайны Махабхараты". Или вывезу все оптом, если таково условие. Напишите свои контакты (можно в личку).

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Предложение в силе?

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

Книги отданы..

----------

